# Surge pricing banner but no grid?



## socalfusions1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Been noticing the surge pricing banner in the app but no grid over my area, am I actually driving surge pricing?


----------



## YellowAntennaBall (Sep 21, 2014)

You probably need to move the map on the app to find the actual surge zone is not where you are.


----------



## Renrag760 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've noticed the same thing. When I move the map (like the above post suggests), I can't find any surge areas. Like none, anywhere in San Diego county.


----------



## Renrag760 (Dec 25, 2015)

Like so.

And I zoomed in and moved the map all over the county and all around my area. Not one red area to be found.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Very easy answer, children. 
If Uber Select or Uber XL surges, you with your little Uber X see it as a surge too if you switch to Safari or other app on your iPhone . 
You won't get any surge cause you not XL but it will remind you that Uber is not all evil and some even get a surge while you get peanuts . Or while you are waiting for peanuts


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If you don't believe me - check pax Uber app and you will see XL or Select are surging while Uber X not. As soon as XL or Select stop surging, you won't see that message again. And it could be an area miles away from you too, btw.


----------



## Renrag760 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you 7Miles. I have yet to test it, but from the look of your avatar I feel I can trust you for some reason...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep, my avatar is Uber CEO. If you can't trust Travis then I don't know who you can trust.


----------



## Renrag760 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's not the case. The Uber app has had a malfunction. There were reports in my area where X Drivers (including myself) saw no surge or just the blue banner (which isn't on my version of the app, so far as I can tell) aren't seeing the shaded surge area. I verified with the rider app, and X was surging in a small location 60 miles away.


----------

